# I will be installing this soon :-) waterproof switch panel ...



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Let us know how it holds up. Would be nice to save some $, but it’s hard for me to trust a thing but Blue Sea when it comes to marine electrical.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

That thing looks like it belongs on the dash of a Honda Civic!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree but a real marine switch costs about $80 each !

So if it's inside a dry box it may hold up , who knows ...

_*"That thing looks like it belongs on the dash of a Honda Civic!"*_


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

WS


slewis said:


> That thing looks like it belongs on the dash of a Honda Civic!


 Where is the guage that tells me how much nitrous I have left?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2019)

I have one in my truck for auxiliary lights and it’s held up for two years so far. I figured when I bought it that When the switches and receptacles failed that I still had a nice plate to mount some quality stuff in. That was two years ago and no issues so far. I bought the 6 gang panel... I got a lot of lights lol!


----------

